# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  CFM + Ajax et upload.

## mael94420

Salut a tous,
J'ai un formulaire qui ajoute un contenu dans une base de donnes. Lorsque je clique sur le bouton, j'appel une fonction ajax qui appelle une seconde page coldfusion dans laquel j'insere mes donnes et je les affiche dans un tableau 'sans rafraichir la page donc.) jusque la tout va bien.
Ensuite, je souhaite dans ce meme formulaire mettre un champs file pour faire un upload. 
Je n'arrive pas a uploader mon fichier car je ne sais pas comment rcuprer mon form.upload dans la page appell par ajax.

Je vous donne mon code ajax,


```

```

Jusque la, je doit dcouper mon postSendProduct car je n'arrive pas a le decouper pour donner : form.produit, form.description et form.upload.

mon code coldfusion : 


```

```

C'est la maniere que j'utilise habituellement pour faire de l'upload et la je n'y arrive pas.

Pouvez vous maider?

Merci d'avance.

Cordialement

Mael

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,

Je prcise que je ne connais pas AJAX. J'ai repr deux erreurs.

1] Quand on envoie un fichier, il faut la utiliser le Content-Type 'multipart/form-data' et non 'application/x-www-form-urlencoded'.

2] L'envoi des donnes ne se fait pas par cette mthode pour un multipart. Je ne  sais comment car je ne connais pas AJAX. En plus, il y a deux bugs probables dans la ligne:


```
postSendProduct += "form.PRODUIT="+produit + "/" + Description + "/" + ProduitEnCour + "/form.upload="+upload;
```

Que se passe-t-il si produit,  description ou ProduitEncours contient le caractre ?

Les diffrentes valeurs des champs ne sont spars par des '/' mais par un '&'.



```
postSendProduct += "form.PRODUIT=" + produit + "/" + Description + "/" + ProduitEnCour + "&form.upload="+upload;
```

----------


## mael94420

Oui mais j'ai pas donner la bonne version du code car j'tait en train d'effectuer des test.
Mais merci pour t'es rponse. 
En plus le client a voulu changer de facon de faire donc je n'ai plus a utiliser l'ajax.

En revanche, pour info, de quelque maniere que ce soit, d'apres ce que j'ai pu lire, il n'est pas possible d'uploader via une page appell en AJAX.

----------


## popogendarme

C'est marrant ce que t'as mis en rouge par ce que j'essaie de le faire aussi et ca marche moyen.

je le fais avec jquery



```

```

et mon gros probleme c'est que j'obtiens en retour ce que je voulais (dans mon cas une liste deroulante initialiser avec les bonne valeur) mais coldfusion me retourne egalement l'entete et quelques autres choses peut etre utile mais que je ne veux pas dans ma page :-(

(j'espere que c pas du detournement de topic)

Julien

----------

